# Buckskins - foal to adult



## busysmurf

I wish I did!! Odie is way before the digital age, haha. If I remember correctly he was the same coat color as yours, but had definate black legs, main frosting, and ear tips from the start. 

The only other "dun factor" that he has is the shoulder shadowing. Here's the only pic of him that I have scanned from his younger days.


----------



## Merlot

Wow he's beautiful, Zephyrs legs will go dark and his mane and tail are a curious mixture of light and dark at this stage  Thank you.


----------



## NdAppy

As light as he is, I wouldn't be suprised if he had quite a few light guard hairs in his mane as he grows.


----------



## busysmurf

I know some babies come out with the black points right away, and others seem to wait. For some reason, the ones that had the black points from the start ended up keeping the more "black" points, and the ones that showed up a little later seemed to have more of a "red" tint to the black points.

At least that's what I've always noticed. Not saying it's true, just one of those things.

Zephyr is really cute  but you already know that, LOL.


----------



## busysmurf

NdAppy said:


> As light as he is, I wouldn't be suprised if he had quite a few light guard hairs in his mane as he grows.


I'm probably going to get yelled at for this (because apparently everything I know about buckskin/dun has changed, lol),:lol: but we used to call that "frosting". And the horses that have it, have this really thin line of white hairs on both sides of the mane, but never really in the middle. At least all the buckskins we've had it's been that way.


----------



## NdAppy

Lol nope not going to get yelled at as they are both acceptable IMO. lol


----------



## busysmurf

Odie has both, the guard hairs that are the buckskin color and then the frosting. That's one thing you have to give this color breed, they are never lacking in the hair department, lol.

Here's Odie's daddy, Skipper Leo King


----------



## stingerscricket

I don't have any pictures of Arabella as a foal, but the first is her registration photo (sorry it's not the best quality) and the second is her now, as a 7 year old..her coat is slightly darker and her points are dark brown instead of black.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Well mine isn't grown up yet but in the past five months of owning him his color has already changed some. Though he is a dunskin they seem to mostly be on the lighter side of buckskin shading. So I imagine your little guy is going to change colors a few times. I hope he keeps is buttermilk buckskin color he sure is a cute baby!

Jackpot 4 or 5 months old

















Jackpot 8 months old

















Jackpot now at 10 months old in his winter fuzzies








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Thank you Peppy! What a beautiful colour Jackpot is  I had no idea before Zephyr arrived just how much variation there is in the buckskin colour - it's very interesting! Cheers


----------



## Chiilaa

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-col...-your-color-diluted-146915/page8/#post1825712

Here is a post for you


----------



## Poseidon

The only young picture I have is the gangly registration picture. Then the adult picture was when she was 7. Not a huge difference in shade. She apparently had some frosting as a foal, but it has since disappeared. :/


----------



## 66Domino

Merlot said:


> OK clearly I need to start a new thread here - does anyone have photos of their buckskin when they were a small foal to adult? I'd be very interested to see the colour changes :shock:
> View attachment 123722


Gotta love those babies! We have a dun. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

I, personally, cannot wait to watch your boy grow! 


My 2005 colt was born pretty much the same color that he matured into.

Hours old:









Four years old:











While Tribulation, born last spring, came out very light and is maturing (thus far) smokey brown/brown based buckskin.

One week:









8 months old:


----------



## Merlot

WOW NewImage, that 2005 colt is a STUNNER!!! What (breed) is he? You must have been rapt with him


----------



## New_image

Thank-you  
Image is an appendix Quarter Horse.
His dam is my dear old Foundation Quarter Horse mare and his sire is a Thoroughbred, he is a half brother to the brown mare (momma to the filly).

He is in my avatar too. All fuzzed up.


----------



## Monty77

I swear, NewImages '05 colt should star in a live action Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron. He is a beautiful animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Just stopped by to the admire all the beautiful buckskins! It's quickly becoming my favourite colour...


----------



## fadedbluejean

New_image iam in LOVE with your appendix! hes a stunna!! 
here's my golden buckskin, Macey 

1 hour old:









2 months old:









6 months:









1 year 4 weeks:









1 year 10 months:


















i love her dapples :3


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Pretty dapples I hope Jackpot gets some more like yours!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Hey peppy!! I ride a buckskin stud named Jackpot...I call him JP though. He's my buddy


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Army wife said:


> Hey peppy!! I ride a buckskin stud named Jackpot...I call him JP though. He's my buddy


Lol I call mine JP too!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Fadedbluejean, your filly is a doll also! 

This was my avatar for a while:









Because it reminds me of this:









He would do well staring as spirit. He'd be the dumba.. to go poking around by the cowboys. He thinks very highly of himself and as an added bonus they would not even need to look into a stunt horse for the "get off from my back" scene. :lol: :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Kayella

Oh an excuse to share pictures of Henny! This is my soon to be 9 month old colt, Hennessy. He is a brownskin, so his coat has changed A LOT.

1 Day Old









2 weeks old









8 weeks old?









4 months









4 1/2 months









5 months









5 months









7 months









8 months









Neat, huh? :wink:


----------



## existentialpony

NewImage your boy is so stunning! I can't get enough of him!


----------



## dakota4450

beautiful buckskins everyone!!!


----------

